# Make hair grow back faster?



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Indie had to get the back of ger leg clipped to clean a wound.

Anything can do to encourage hair to grow back faster?

When she got spayed it look nearly 8 months for her to get completely back to normal :-(


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

MTG!

I use this on horses often for hair growth and I have used it on dogs occasionally. It claims its safe for use. Warning: its very messy and smells like bacon (to me anyways) so I recommend using gloves to apply and only using a small amount. Maybe put an ECollar on the dog to prevent licking it off? This stuff wouldn't be good to ingest. You can get it at most farm or tack supply stores. http://www.shapleys.com/products_view.aspx?articleid=17


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Google Halo DreamCoat. Its a mixture of oils, use on their food. Feed as suggested, dont do more. Dogs love the taste. That stuff will grow hair on an alligator, I swear! lol You can also get oganic, pure coconut oil. Use a tablespoon of that daily on food. I wouldnt use anything on the area itself. Just massage it daily to encourage blood flow and regrowth.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks i will look into them. Hopefully now she is healthy it will grow back faster then it did last time.


----------

